# Who is ASAP Properties?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

*EXPERIENCED PROPERTY PRESERVATION 
*


PAID EVERY TWO WEEKS (after 70 days) IF WORK IS ACCURATE AND CONSISTANT!!!
Must have enough working capital in order to withstand first 70 days, after 70, then paid every two weeks

ASAP Properties, Inc. is hiring very experienced, insured property preservation contractors in Arizona/Illinois/Indiana/ Kentucky/Michigan/Ohio to provide the following services:

JOB DUTIES:
1) Securing: Lock changes, lockbox installation and boardups, reglazing
3) Install padlocks and hasps
4) Debris removal (interior and exterior)
5) Vehicle removal 
6) Winterizations
7) Mold remediation
8) Pumping water out of basements
9) Drywall removal and replacement 
10) Pool securing
11) Roof tarping, repairs or replacement
12) Hazard removal
13) Glass replacement
14) Installation of sump pumps, dehumidifier, outlet covers, capping wires
15) Removal of large appliances, fuel, carpet, oil cans, paint cans, tires, propane tanks, batteries, glass, chemicals, etc.
16) Seasonal lawn cuts, landscaping services
17) Snow removal

Contractor pricing is based on a percentage of what our clients pay. A pricing list is available for review. 

REQUIREMENTS:
Must be very experienced in the Property Preservation field 
Must have 1M general liability insurance, auto insurance, workers Comp (or waiver)
Must have reliable, daily Internet access and ability to upload photos (ability to upload from the field is a plus)
Must have a digital camera, computer, and the ability to provide clear and accurate before and after photos of all work
Must have extremely accurate measuring and bidding skills (for large jobs)
Must be absolutely capable of completing all work orders in 2-5 business days including submission of paperwork and photos (some due in 2 days others due in 5 days)
Must have some start up capital for initial supplies such as locks, keys and necessary materials
Must have ability to cover at least one entire county, not portions of a county
Must have 4x4 truck with snow plow
Must be able to get to all properties during heavy snows 
Must have all of the necessary tools and supplies for all jobs
No felony convictions on record
No pending litigation against you, in regards to property preservation
Must be able to meet strict 24-48 turn- around times
Must have enough working capital in order to withstand first 70 days, after 70, then paid every two weeks if work is in your pipeline and consistently completed.
References will be verified and a background check will be conducted
Probationary period is 30 days, graded on performance, work load will either increase or decrease depending


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have to imagine they pay very well to be able to afford their requirements??????? No????


Shocker


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I have to imagine they pay very well to be able to afford their requirements??????? No????
> 
> 
> Shocker


CL - they fishing for HACK! 

For experienced PPI - we know all those requirement!

NO NEED TO SPELL OUT STEP BY STEP!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Like the one demanding a snow plow ............. do they not realize that these things cost north of $5000 installed for a new one????
Never mind the snow plow insurance.

Some folks get lucky and find a good used one like I did for less than half of that installed, but still...... they gotta get paid for some how.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope I'm not overestimating some folks on here; if you had all of the listed qualifications and experience, why would you want to work for the sub of a regional? I would think you would want to be able to pay down some of your investment and still make some bread and beer money. 70 days to determine if my work is accurate and consistant and then you start paying. LOL.....What is next? PDQ Asset Management?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Is that a real ad? I have seen some similar here in Central Florida, but not that detailed.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Is that a real ad? I have seen some similar here in Central Florida, but not that detailed.


Yup these numbskull been flooded CL for HACK!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I've done some work for them. They are a pain in the arse. Their office staff is as bright as a burned out light bulb. When I first signed up with them This spring the lady lost my info 4 times. Finally my insurance agent ( who is a personal friend) sent it certified letter and they signed for it and then still called me 2 weeks later wondering where it was???????????

As far a work they are cheep I was doing mostly grass cuts for them. $35 a yard and most were small so it wasn't too bad until they decided I should cover more area. I told them no and it pissed them off so the work slowed. They also are very slow paying.

Then this fall they decided to start charging the venders $25 a month for the property pres wizard. They said they could not afford to pay it anymore. Then they cut wintz from $60 to $50. I don't do anything for them anymore


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I can add nothing that hasn't been said...
First clue would be the wint price....


----------

